# Samson Labs - GH



## BigSwim (Aug 29, 2015)

I've been taking the nomad labs GH and Advacedpharm Test E from Samson Labs. There are two types of GH he sells, Nomad Labs GH holds just a slightly higher price tag. I have received nice gains from the Test E and GH combo, while gradually shredding down.

The product is good, communication is good, and shipping is good. Enjoyable doing business with this Samson labs, just sharing my review and experience.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 29, 2015)

This is being moved to the underground as it's obvious what your purpose here is....


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice first post..


----------



## Redrum1327 (Aug 29, 2015)

Piss off , go shill somewhere else douche


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2015)

I've had good success with the Swanson Labs meatloaf enanthate as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2015)

Didn't we have some douche like kingsamson or something here?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 29, 2015)

That Hungry man TV dinner brings back some memories. Confused by the arousal they conjure up? Those feelings combined with the OP's tone mix like water and oil in the same syringe. Assault is imminent.


----------



## conan (Aug 29, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Piss off , go shill somewhere else douche



Yeah!  What he said!


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 29, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Piss off , go shill somewhere else douche





PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't we have some douche like kingsamson or something here?





conan said:


> Yeah!  What he said!



What they all said. 
I don't like you already! Coming from someone on the board that no one likes, that must say something.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 29, 2015)

BigSwim said:


> I've been taking the nomad labs GH and Advacedpharm Test E from Samson Labs. There are two types of GH he sells, Nomad Labs GH holds just a slightly higher price tag. I have received nice gains from the Test E and GH combo, while gradually shredding down.
> 
> The prodct is good, communication is good, and shipping is good. Enjoyable doing business with this group.



Oh snap, I am heading to that website right now and buying some Test E.   Not!!!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 30, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Oh snap, I am heading to that website right now and buying some Test E.   Not!!!!



Me too! I hope they take credit cards....
WTF


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 30, 2015)

I wanna talk to SAMSON!!

Tell him Mr. Smiley Face said hello.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I've had good success with the Swanson Labs meatloaf enanthate as well.



I call shenanigans. That brownie never came out right.


----------

